# Game #53: Portland Trail Blazers (30-24) @ Phoenix Suns (31-21) - 2/10



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 114-102 @ Sacramento Kings*












*Phoenix Suns (31-21) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Portland Trail Blazers (30-24) 

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Jerryd Bayless | SF Martell Webster | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Juwan Howard 
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory - Ok. One more test before All Star Break]​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #53: Portland Trail Blazers (30-23) @ Phoenix Suns (31-21) - 2/10*

Suns better take advantage of Roy being out this game and win this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Take advantage of their depleted front court too. 

They lost to OKC tonight and Dallas got destroyed by 36 against Denver so we're a game out of 4th seed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IMO, we want Dallas in the first round for two reasons. 1) it would be a great series. 2) I think Suns take a Dallas team out in a seven game series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kinda early to be thinking about that. But I'd rather OKC or possibly Portland before Dallas.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

OKC will run us out of the gym. And a healthy Portland team would cause more problems for us, imo.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Nobody runs the Suns out of the gym in a 7 game series. They certaintly won't. Especially, it being their first playoff series and all. 

Portland's too beat up. They're not getting Oden or Przybilla back this season either. They might make a trade though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns never play well against young, quick, athletic, nothing-to-lose type of teams. That's exactly what OKC is. I wouldn't count Suns out in that series, I just wouldn't pick OKC as their chance matchup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

20-10, Blazers 4:43 left.

Suns look like they've been off for 5 days (which they have) not shooting it well, turning it over and no effort defensively.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

30-20, Blazers at the end of 1. 

Rough 1st. Team shot 42% to the Blazers *75%* (15-20). They're not gonna keep that up. 

Amare needs to do a better job Aldridge. Has 12 pts already.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Blazers are shooting lights out... Goodness >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No kidding. They're shooting only 69% now. 

Suns are acting like they don't wanna play at all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HOLY **** Amare just POSTERIZED Cunningham.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW :jawdrop: Nash at the end of the half.

Not sure if it'll count and they better look at it (this stream sucks BALLS) but that was a crazy sequence and shot.


60-44, Blazers at the half.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It won't count and that dunk was ridiculous! The blazers are just firing on all cylinders right now. They're just making everything regardless of the defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, Suns mailed it in for All star break and by the time they woke up late 3rd, they just couldn't stop shooting themselves. Not to mention Blazers hit everything for that time. Even after giving the big lead back, Suns cut it so close near the end AGAIN and Jrich with awful turnover. Suns cut it even close but just not enough.

I wish they could dump him for trash or buyout the 2 yrs. He's dumber than Boris Diaw and Barbosa (early yrs) ever were. Combined.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Someone's already got Amare dunk on youtube


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[sighs] Knowing the Suns, I really should have expected a loss tonight >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Just when you think the Suns are getting consistent...... But Wow @ the Amare jam. Haven't seem him do a poster like that in a while.


----------

